# 06 Mongoose Hardball or 05 GT Moto



## aljonn (Feb 25, 2006)

i am currently deciding between 2 bikes, the GT Moto or the Mongoose hardball. which bike should i buy, ill be doing street and urban, and possibly a bit of dirt jumping. the price is the same for both bikes.

Hardball's specs: <http://www.mongoose.com/bikes/detail.php?id=357&brandLine=Pro_International&brandID=58>

Moto's specs: <http://www.gtbikes.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=840&country=usa&brand=moun>


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

why did you select these two out of the masses of bikes available? maybe you can help people out and say a little bit more about what you want either on the bike, or out of the bike, so we know what to recommend more.


----------



## aljonn (Feb 25, 2006)

im not spending that much money on bike. basically ill be using ity for street riding


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

If you're just doing street riding, get a 24 inch BMX and save a ton of money. The hardball doesn't jump at all.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

DK General Lee 24"


----------



## aljonn (Feb 25, 2006)

what do you mean by it doesnt jump? i still dirt jump so i dont want a bmx, i also do trails


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

the difference between a 20 incher and a 24 incher is huge. It will ride like a BMX, but won't feel like a BMX. The smoothest DJer I've seen DJ is a BMXer. 

The Hardball was something I was looking at, until I test rode it. I mean it doesn't come off of the ground.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> The hardball doesn't jump at all.


I can confirm this. The hardball should be avoided.


----------



## aljonn (Feb 25, 2006)

is it because its heavy?


----------

